# Sticky  Technical Service Bulletins



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*2010/10/17 100% Posted* 

Everything I have available is now posted and up-to-date with the following exceptions: 

1. A couple of the TB were too large file size to post. 
2. I deleted TB's that were supersceded by a later release. The later release still covers the early release. 
3. Some TB's are strictly Dealer Tech related and would not be helpful to the vehicle owner. 

I will try to keep this thread updated as best I can for as long as I have access to newly released TB's 

Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*PLEASE READ MICHAEL'S PHILOSOPHY ON TECHNICAL BULLETINS.*



Hello Everyone:
VW has now released a few Technical Bulletins (TB) that pertain to the Eos. Because this subject (TBs) may be new to some of you, it is essential that you understand what the purpose of TBs are, and how they are used in the relationship between the manufacturer, the importer, the dealer, and the vehicle owner.

Communications Nomenclature

A Technical Bulletin is most emphatically NOT a recall. It is a piece of information that is somewhat more important than a 'Tech Tip', and significantly less serious than a 'Campaign'. A Tech Tip is an informal note that VW sends out to the service technicians in dealer network advising how to do something more efficiently, or better, or how to save time, and a 'Campaign' is the official North American word for a recall.

Technical Bulletins are used to disseminate all sorts of useful information to the service staff at the VW dealerships. Some technical bulletins explain how to carry out a complex (but entirely regular) procedure on a certain type of vehicle. Others stress the need for certain safety procedures when carrying out a procedure (e.g. changing a tire). Some TBs advise the service staff of the presence of a new, improved component for a vehicle - either hardware or software - and explain how to go about updating that component in the most efficient way. Other TBs educate VW technicians about how to quickly and efficiently troubleshoot common problems.

Technical Bulletins are not used to communicate the need to carry out manditory changes on a vehicle. If something important has to be done, and it must be done to every vehicle within a certain range of serial numbers, a 'Campaign' will be issued. The key difference between a TB and a Campaign is that when a Campaign is issued, a notice is mailed to the home or office of owner of the vehicle, advising them that a Campaign has been issued, and requesting that they contact their VW dealer to have the work carried out. So, I think you can now comprehend that TBs deal with minor issues that probably do not affect a large number of cars, or minor issues that may affect only a small percentage of cars within a defined range of serial numbers.

------------------------------------------

The Dealer - Customer Relationship

Within the worldwide Volkswagen organization, there are a number of relationships that exist at different levels. Here is a quick overview:

1) Manufacturer to Importer

The Eos is manufactured in Portugal by a wholly owned subsidiary of VW AG (AG being the German language equivalent of 'Ltd' or 'Inc'). VW AG then sells the vehicles, in bulk, to various importers and distributors that they have in markets all over the world. In North America, the importer is called 'Volkswagen of America'. Although Volkswagen of America happens to be wholly-owned by VW AG, it is an entirely separate company, and Volkswagen of America - and only Volkswagen of America - has the responsibility for supporting vehicles that they import and sell in their market region. If you have a close look at your warranty, you will see that it is issued by Volkswagen of America, not by VW in Germany, and you will also see that the warranty is only valid within North America. This is an excellent example of the scope of what the importer does.

2) Importer to Dealer

Volkswagen of America does not sell cars to drivers. They wholesale cars to dealerships that they have franchised to sell Volkswagens, and those independently owned dealers then sell the cars to the end users.

Volkswagen of America's 'customers', so to speak, are the dealers, not the end users, although VW of A does make quite a bit of effort to keep customers happy (more on that later).

Because it is the dealers that are buying the cars from VW of America, VW of America's primary 'customer support' mandate is to provide training, information, assistance, and various information (including TBs) to the dealer network. This explains why TBs are not sent out to the customers.

3) Dealership to End User (Driver)

The primary relationship that we as drivers - as Volkswagen owners - have is with our VW dealership, which is an independently owned and operated business. The whole customer support system is designed to encourage the customer to deal directly with the dealership, and to encourage the dealership to meet all the customer's needs for both pre-purchase information and after sale support. Think about it for a second... you don't write Volkswagen of America in Auburn Hills a letter saying "Gee, I'm thinking about buying an Eos, would you please send me a brochure" - you go to your dealer. By the same token, after you purchase your Eos, you go to the dealer for service and support, not to the importer, and not to the manufacturer.

This 'dealer to end user' relationship works very well - most of the time. In my particular case, I have bought 8 different VWs from the same dealership since 1979. I have a great relationship with the dealership - they know me, I know them, we have a high level of trust in each other, we all live in the same town and I often see the dealership staff at the shopping mall, hockey rink, etc. Heck, I remember seeing the present-day General Manager of my dealership at the hockey rink when he was 10 years old and playing Atom League hockey... that was a few years ago, though. 

However... the dealer to purchaser relationship can sometimes get screwed up and not work as well as it should. Here are a few common causes:

a) Customer buys new car somewhere else (at a different dealer), then brings it to nearby dealer for service.

In theory, this shouldn't matter... but in reality, people are human beings, and it does matter. If you buy your car from a dealer some distance away because they offer a less expensive purchase price, then bring it to a nearby dealer for service, you might occasionally find that they don't always offer you a free courtesy car, or perhaps they don't do certain things "free of charge" (e.g. washing your car after it is serviced) that they do for folks who bought the car at the same dealership as it is brought to for service.

b) Customer attempts to circumvent the dealer - end user relationship prematurely.

Like I said before, everything is structured so that the primary relationship is between the dealer and the car buyer. The importer (VW of A) is available as a 'fall-back alternate', but only as a last resort when the customer has made every possible effort to get a problem resolved at the dealership and has had no success.

Be aware that if / when you call Volkswagen of America, the person you speak to at VW of A will take down all the information, then contact the dealership that you are using in an effort to facilitate a happy outcome for you. So, it is not appropriate for us as owners to deal directly with VW of America unless we have already made every possible effort to resolve the matter at the dealership level.

c) Customer hops from dealer to dealer for service.

Sure, if you live in Minnesota and are on vacation in Florida and your turn signal doesn't work, by all means go to a VW dealer in Florida to get the turn signal fixed. The Florida dealer will probably be delighted to see you, and will buy you a cup of coffee while you wait. But...

If you live in a big city where there are multiple VW dealers, pick one, then buy and service your VW there. If you hop from one dealer to the next every time you have a problem, you will not build up a friendly relationship with once specific dealer (translation = one local business), and you won't enjoy the same benefits that those of us who stick with the same dealer year-in, year-out do.

----------------------------------------------------

OK, by now you are probably wondering "What the heck does all this talk about manufacturers, importers and dealers have to do with Technical Bulletins?" Well, it's simple. The TBs are communications between the importers and the dealers, not communications between the importer and the customer, or between the dealer and the customer.

There are advantages and disadvantages to posting the TBs here on a public 'VW Enthusiast' site that consists of owners, not dealers. The advantage is that perhaps an owner might live in a small town where there is only one dealer, and perhaps that dealer has only sold 3 or 4 Eos so far... so, maybe they might not be aware that the TB has been issued. Also, by making owners aware that the TB exists, it provides significant reassurance to the owner that VW does in fact support their products and takes fairly prompt action to resolve any small problems that appear after the sale is made.

The disadvantage, however, is that if the customer shows up at the dealership service desk with a printout of the TB in hand and says "Hey, I want you to carry out this action on my car", first off, the service staff might be a bit insulted that you don't think they have the competence to find that information themselves, and second, the service staff might be a heck of a lot more knowledgeable than you, and for any number of good reasons (TB superseded, different vehicle configuration, etc.), they might say "Sorry, it is not appropriate to carry out that TB."

What all this means is this: Use the TB as background information if you are an enthusiast, but DON'T use the TB to circumvent the normal good relationship that should exist between the customer and the dealer. If you have a problem, and it looks like the TB addresses it, you might want to casually mention the TB number when you are discussing the problem with the service advisor at your dealership... they can then look it up. For goodness sake, use your discretion - you want to maintain a good relationship with your dealer, not become known as 'That PITA who thinks he/she knows it all'.

Lastly - be aware that most TBs are intended to be carried out when the vehicle is already in the shop for other work, for example for a regularly scheduled oil change or similar. Volkswagen of America pays the dealers to carry out actions recommended in the TBs, but if an action only requires 30 time units (three-tenths of an hour) of labour, then the VW dealer - and the service technician who does the work - will only be reimbursed for 3/10ths of an hour of labour. This is quite acceptable if the car is already inside for other work, but can be a bit of a burden if the dealership has to write up a work order, bring the car inside, assign an employee to do the work, check the work, etc.... all for $14.12, which is probably what they will be paid by VW of A for carrying out the TB.

In other words - if the problem you have is serious and urgent (water pouring in through a hole in the roof), and the TB addresses that, sure, take the car to the dealer to have the problem fixed. But, if the problem is not serious or not urgent (minor squeak, problem that only occasionally appears, etc.), wait until your next scheduled service to get it attended to... that's only basic courtesy.

I have moderated the Phaeton forum for the past two years, and all of us in that forum have followed (more or less) these guidelines when dealing with issues that are mentioned in TBs. I hope that everyone in the Eos forum enjoys the same good service experiences that we in the Phaeton forum have had.

Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 00 06 10*
Instrument Cluster - Update Speedometer Coding

2006/10/18


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 00 08 03*
Courtesy Vehicle Check

2008/06/02


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 01 07 70*
MIL On - Turbocharger Recirc Valve - DTC P0299 Stored

2007/12/07


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 01 08 04*
MIL On - Misfire After Cold Start - Rough Idle

2008/01/23


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 01 08 07*
Airbag Monitoring Light On

2008/01/29


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

REQUIRED VEHICLE UPDATE
*RVUTB 01 08 12*
Programming Update - Will Loose Gear Indicator Display in MFD

2008/03/26


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 01 08 31*
Programming Update - Eliminate DTC P0601 Stored

2008/10/31


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 01 10 01*
Dash Insert Symbol Displays Incorrect State

2010/01/26


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 15 07 05*
MIL On - Fuel Pressure Fluctuation

2007/11/14


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 15 09 01*
Fuel Pump Cam Wear

2009/03/12


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 15 10 02*
MIL On - Fuel Pressure Due to Cam Wear

2010/02/17


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 17 08 03*
Oil Consumption Measurement

2008/12/08


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 20 07 07*
Fuel Line Rattle

2007/05/07


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*RVUTB 20 08 03*
Required Vehicle Update
Fuel Pressure Sensor Replacement

2008/07/17

*EXPIRED*


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 20 08 21*
EVAP Purge Valve Replacement

2008/07/21


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 27 07 21*
Battery Discharged

2007/10/02


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 27 08 01*
Cruise Control Inoperative

2008/08/01


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 28 09 03*
MIL On - Engine Misfire

2009/12/03


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 34 07 05*
Transmission Knocking Under Load - 6 spd Manual

2007/08/22


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 37 06 07*
Intermittent Engagement Delay - DSG Transmission

2006/12/22


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 37 07 18*
Transmission Knocking Under Load - DSG Transmission

2007/08/03


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 40 08 01*
Creaking Noise - Front Suspension

2008/01/21


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 42 07 01*
Noise - Rear Suspension

2007/09/21


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 46 08 05*
Disc Brake Vibration

2008/10/30


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 46 08 06*
Disc Brake Pulsation

2008/10/29


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 48 08 02*
Steering Angle Sensor - Cannot be Adapted

2008/05/29


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Tech Tip 55 07 05*
Trunk Doesn't Open in Cold Weather

2008/04/11


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 55 08 01*
Paint Abrasion Around Rear Tail Lamps

2008/02/26


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 55 09 16*
Underside of Hood Not Painted Body Color

2009/09/16

*CANADA ONLY*


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 57 07 11*
Door - Outer Seal(s) Detached

2007/10/22


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 58 08 10*
Remote Key - Diagnostics

2008/10/28


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 57 08 12*
Remote Key - Emblem Damaged

2008/11/06


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 57 10 01*
Remote Key - Inoperative

2010/01/28


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 57 08 14*
Door Sill - Water Retention

2008/12/08


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 60 07 08*
Convertible Top - Seals - Clean and Lubricate

2007/10/02


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 61 07 07*
Windshield Frame - Seal - Water Leak

2007/08/21


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 61 07 11*
Convertible Top - C Segment - Water Leak

2007/12/11


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 64 08 01*
Rear Window Heater - One or More Lines Inoperative

2008/03/18


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 64 06 10*
Glass - Front Door - Phantom Operation

2006/06/10


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 64 07 06*
Glass - Front Door - Sticks or Operates Sporatically

2007/07/30


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 64 08 10*
Glass - Front Door - May Not Close Completely

2008/10/29


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 64 08 11*
Door - Front - Noise

2008/08/11


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 66 08 02* 
Door Mirror - Electric - Loose or Folding Function Incorrect 

2008/12/012


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 66 09 02* 
Mirror Adjustment Switch - Design Change of Heated Mirror Symbol 

2009/03/16


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 68 07 09* 
Cup Holder - Rear - Loose or Broken 

2007/10/10


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 69 06 07* 
Air Bag - Pyrotecnic Safety Belt Deployment Inquiries 

2006/09/26


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 69 07 01* 
Advanced Airbag System Description - Passenger Side 

2007/02/15


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 69 07 03* 
Ignitor - Side Airbag - DTC Stored in Memory 

2007/03/23


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 69 07 05* 
Seat Belt - Does Not Retract 

2007/05/03


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 70 07 06* 
Cleaning Tips - Interior - Fabrics, Vinyl, Plastics 

2007/08/10


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 70 07 07* 
Cleaning Tips - Interior - Leather 

2007/08/10


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 72 07 04* 
Seat - Easy Entry Feature Inoperative 

2007/11/01


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 74 07 02* 
Seat - Heating Inoperative 

2007/11/02


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 80 07 03* 
Center Vent - Crackling Noise After A/C Switched On 

2007/08/13


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 80 08 01* 
Reduced Heating Performance 

2008/07/31


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 87 07 10* 
A/C - Inoperative 

2007/08/23


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 87 07 13* 
A/C - Low or No Output 

2007/09/13


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 87 07 14* 
HVAC - Musty Odor 

2007/09/13


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 87 07 16* 
A/C - Inoperative or Low Cooling Performance 

2007/10/18


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 87 09 06* 
A/C - Cleaning of Refrigerant Circuit 

2009/06/17 

*US Only*


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 90 07 02* 
Malfuntioning Trip Computer 

2007/03/23


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 90 07 03* 
Speedometer - Indicated Speed Higher Than Actual Vehicle Speed 

200/05/24


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 90 08 11* 
Radio - NAV System RNS 510 - Cannot Navigate Without Map CD 

2008/12/18 

*Canada Only*


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 90 09 01* 
Steering Wheel - Menu Change Button Inoperative 

2009/08/18


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 90 10 01* 
Activating a Second Vehicle Speed Display on Instrument Cluster - Without MFD 

2010/01/28


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 91 08 01*
Radio - Navigation System - Program Update

2008/01/07


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 91 08 04*
Radio - Panasonic Premium - Base Flare

2008/03/28


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 91 08 05*
Radio - Panasonic Premium - Sound Inconsistent

2008/03/28


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 91 08 06*
Radio - Panasonic Premium - "NO SAT" Displayed

2008/04/11


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 91 09 11*
Radio - RNS 510 - Satellite Inoperative

2009/05/05


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 91 09 13*
Satellite Radio Overview

2009/06/16


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 91 09 15*
Radio - RNS 510 - PDI - Map Download

2009/06/24


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 91 09 17*
CD Player - Diagnostics Overview

2009/07/08


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 91 09 21*
Radio - Premium 7 - Update Radio Coding Table

2009/09/08


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 91 10 03*
Blue Tooth System Identification

2010/02/12


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 91 10 04*
Bluetooth UHV Low (9W2) - Various Complaints

2010/02/12


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*TB 91 10 05*
Radio - RNS 510 - Navigation Function Inoperative Without DVD 

2010 02/17

*USA ONLY*


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

TB 97 07 02
Wiring Harness - Repairing

2007/02/12


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

SAFETY RECALL CIRCULAR
*SRC 37E3/S7*
Reprogram Gearbox Temperature Sensor Software - Repair Wiring Harness

2009 October


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*SRC 37E3/S7*
FAQ

2009 October


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

REQUIRED VEHICLE UPDATE
*RVU 17D1/07*
Crankcase Breather Replacement

2008/10/08

*EXPIRED*


----------

